# My Beardie is shredding, is that why she's not eating



## isis (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi

I'm really new to this, (I have a beautiful corn snake) and my husband and I saw my new addition to the family whilst getting my snakes mice this weekend. 

I've a few questions to ask, (because every web site I go on, is different in what they say is good for her. (she's called Apophis, but I have the feeling she is a she......lol) Just got in from late shift so would welcome some advice if possible.

1. Firstly, I am petrified of Insects! But we have a supply of Crickets and over the past few days I've researched the life cycle of them and before I coat them every two days with the vitamin powder I put them in the fridge for 20 mins. I'm having more difficulty with that than I letting them jump around.....because I think I'm hurting them. So my question is..... is this like the beardie, when the heat goes down, they sleep? Some of the crickets were hiding and alive when my husband got home to clean Apophis out tonight. And the rest were eaten by her.

2. I bought my beardie on Sunday 19 October 2008. At 10 Weeks old. Her mum is 14 yrs old. I'm not sure how much I am meant to feed her. I have quite a large feeding tray which was supplied with the tank and I fill it everyday with, shredded carrot, shopped kale, banana with skin (chopped), cubed grapes, finely sliced cubed 'fine beans' and grated brocolli. But she leaves so much i think she's not eating enough. Have I missed anything out food wise? Everything is fresh, she eats better than me...lol 

3. However, she is just picking. I put the food in at 12 noon everyday before I go to work. On the dot. She picks, then I leave her to do that for 45 minutes then I put the small crickets in. She eats them all throughout the day.

4. She's also shedding. Could that be her reluctance not to eat all her food, or am I putting too much out for her?

I'm just a wee bit worried, I have a corn snake and through proper nurturing from 10 weeks old, she's thriving all the time. I know what she's doing and when she'll do it. With Apophis, it's different cos the little monkey watches me all day till I go to work. I just want to know I'm looking after her well cos I don't want to make a mistake. 

Any advice would be so welcome.

thanks



Many people get a pet on impulse.


----------



## isis (Oct 21, 2008)

My Beardie is shredding, is that why she's not eating?

Hi

I'm really new to this, (I have a beautiful corn snake) and my husband and I saw my new addition to the family whilst getting my snakes mice this weekend. 

I've a few questions to ask, (because every web site I go on, is different in what they say is good for her. (she's called Apophis, but I have the feeling she is a she......lol) Just got in from late shift so would welcome some advice if possible.

1. Firstly, I am petrified of Insects! But we have a supply of Crickets and over the past few days I've researched the life cycle of them and before I coat them every two days with the vitamin powder I put them in the fridge for 20 mins. I'm having more difficulty with that than I letting them jump around.....because I think I'm hurting them. So my question is..... is this like the beardie, when the heat goes down, they sleep? Some of the crickets were hiding and alive when my husband got home to clean Apophis out tonight. And the rest were eaten by her.

2. I bought my beardie on Sunday 19 October 2008. At 10 Weeks old. Her mum is 14 yrs old. I'm not sure how much I am meant to feed her. I have quite a large feeding tray which was supplied with the tank and I fill it everyday with, shredded carrot, shopped kale, banana with skin (chopped), cubed grapes, finely sliced cubed 'fine beans' and grated brocolli. But she leaves so much i think she's not eating enough. Have I missed anything out food wise? Everything is fresh, she eats better than me...lol 

3. However, she is just picking. I put the food in at 12 noon everyday before I go to work. On the dot. She picks, then I leave her to do that for 45 minutes then I put the small crickets in. She eats them all throughout the day.

4. She's also shedding. Could that be her reluctance not to eat all her food, or am I putting too much out for her?

I'm just a wee bit worried, I have a corn snake and through proper nurturing from 10 weeks old, she's thriving all the time. I know what she's doing and when she'll do it. With Apophis, it's different cos the little monkey watches me all day till I go to work. I just want to know I'm looking after her well cos I don't want to make a mistake. 

Any advice would be so welcome.

thanks


----------



## isis (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi

I'm really new to this, (I have a beautiful corn snake) and my husband and I saw my new addition to the family whilst getting my snakes mice this weekend. 

I've a few questions to ask, (because every web site I go on, is different in what they say is good for her. (she's called Apophis, but I have the feeling she is a she......lol) Just got in from late shift so would welcome some advice if possible.

1. Firstly, I am petrified of Insects! But we have a supply of Crickets and over the past few days I've researched the life cycle of them and before I coat them every two days with the vitamin powder I put them in the fridge for 20 mins. I'm having more difficulty with that than I letting them jump around.....because I think I'm hurting them. So my question is..... is this like the beardie, when the heat goes down, they sleep? Some of the crickets were hiding and alive when my husband got home to clean Apophis out tonight. And the rest were eaten by her.

2. I bought my beardie on Sunday 19 October 2008. At 10 Weeks old. Her mum is 14 yrs old. I'm not sure how much I am meant to feed her. I have quite a large feeding tray which was supplied with the tank and I fill it everyday with, shredded carrot, shopped kale, banana with skin (chopped), cubed grapes, finely sliced cubed 'fine beans' and grated brocolli. But she leaves so much i think she's not eating enough. Have I missed anything out food wise? Everything is fresh, she eats better than me...lol 

3. However, she is just picking. I put the food in at 12 noon everyday before I go to work. On the dot. She picks, then I leave her to do that for 45 minutes then I put the small crickets in. She eats them all throughout the day.

4. She's also shedding. Could that be her reluctance not to eat all her food, or am I putting too much out for her?

I'm just a wee bit worried, I have a corn snake and through proper nurturing from 10 weeks old, she's thriving all the time. I know what she's doing and when she'll do it. With Apophis, it's different cos the little monkey watches me all day till I go to work. I just want to know I'm looking after her well cos I don't want to make a mistake. 

Any advice would be so welcome.

thanks


----------



## BEARDIS (Oct 25, 2008)

hi not sure if my advice is any use to you i only got my first bearded dragon back in may and he is doing well. Make sure the crickets are smaller than the gap between his eyes if not he could choke on them. Does you dragon drink water as they very often have to be taught to drink from the bowl, mine is lazy and although he always has water in his bowl will only drink out of my hand. Preferably you would also feed crickets to your beardie outside his rtank, but if you do feed him in his tank always have a potato chopped in half in there this will prevent the crickets biting your beardie hope this info is of some use to you. Steph


----------



## isis (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Steph

Thanks for that. I don't put a water bowl in her tank. Got rid of the sand yesterday on advice from another kind member. She's now got some really lovely lino.....lol The guy at Carpetright thought we were a bit strange asking for half a metre. (probs thought we had a small kitchen)

She won't drink. Probably because of her habitat. So we wake her at 8am every morning and spray her with water so her body absorbs it. She loves it. I also spray her veggies so she's getting water through that too. 

To be totally honest, I couldn't feed her crickets outside the tank because they petrify me. But she loves them. I feed her at 12 everyday and theres always a couple left over hiding in the logs. She's an absolute hoover......lol

I was told that if I put a water bowl in the tank, she'll be so indifferent to it she'll even poo in it so I don't put water in. I just make sure she absorbs water through other means and she seems happy. 

On a final note, I've got to say that she has got to be the most lovely friendly little character I've seen in a pet. She yearns to be held. Even winks at me and gives Chris and I hours of enjoyment. I chose her out of the three in the tank because she came up to my hand and started licking it....lol 

Regarding the crickets biting her.... I put her veggies in and when Chris gets home from work (I work late shift) he takes the veggies out. Is that ok to stop them biting her? You've scared me big time now cos I didn't think crickets bit!

Anyway, thanks so much for the advice. Try spraying yours with water cos they don't actually need that much and I've been told that they don't like the water bowls.


----------

